# TiVo has lowered its monthly service fee



## wingfat (Nov 7, 2007)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_...owers-monthly-fee-increases-premiere-storage/

Also note new multi unit discount reduced from $14.99 to $12.99 for premiere monthly service.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

But they raised the price of the Premiere by 50%. See how that works? The price is really 1 year of payments plus whatever your down payment is.... Total savings? $10.

But I guess after the contract is up, this could be good news. And the Multi discount is good news too. The best news is the larger default hard drive... 500GB


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I checked my account on Tivo.com. And it appears I'm still going to be billed 19.99 a month for service.

I checked future plans available; and 14.99 a month is now available as option. But its 14.99 a month with "1 year commitment". I've already completed a one year commitment at 19.99 a month.

I was kind of ticked off by that. I was considering upgrading to an Elite later this year. But this really annoyed me.

I sent an email to customer service explaining that I found that unacceptable and would cancel. So we'll see what they're response is.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bensonr2 said:


> I checked my account on Tivo.com. And it appears I'm still going to be billed 19.99 a month for service.
> 
> I checked future plans available; and 14.99 a month is now available as option. But its 14.99 a month with "1 year commitment". I've already completed a one year commitment at 19.99 a month.
> 
> ...


What is unacceptable? All plans now require at least a one year commitment. So there will be no changes to anyone's current plans unless they make a new commitment for a year.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> But they raised the price of the Premiere by 50%. See how that works? The price is really 1 year of payments plus whatever your down payment is.... Total savings? $10.


They didn't raise the price of the current TiVo. They are replacing it with a TiVo with more capacity. So of course it will have an increase in price. At the end of the day, the new TiVo will end up being available at retail at less than $150 so it will be a better value than before. I think it makes a lot of since at 320gb was a bit too small of a hard drive for many people.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

bensonr2 said:


> I checked my account on Tivo.com. And it appears I'm still going to be billed 19.99 a month for service.
> 
> I checked future plans available; and 14.99 a month is now available as option. But its 14.99 a month with "1 year commitment". I've already completed a one year commitment at 19.99 a month.
> 
> ...


If you would have bought lifetime service you wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

rainwater said:


> What is unacceptable? All plans now require at least a one year commitment. So there will be no changes to anyone's current plans unless they make a new commitment for a year.


The point of the 1 year commitment is for Tivo to offer a lower entry price for the unit but the customer agrees to a commitment to paying for service in exchange.

I already finished my 1 year commitment on my box.

Yes Tivo is under no obligation to offer me the current service rate. That doesn't mean however they shouldn't do the right thing to keep me happy as a customer.

I don't want to commit to another year on my box because I was thinking of upgrading to the Elite. Now I might consider just canceling. I'm probably not going to cancel either way just so you know; but the point I'm making is this leaves me with a negative impression.

Honestly I don't know why you guys always get so defensive at the littlest mention of a negative about Tivo.

I almost imagine a scenario where Tivo requires you give them your first born child to receive service. And if someone complained you would respond "well you should find a cable dvr with the same features of a Tivo that does not require you to give up your first born".


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

bensonr2 said:


> The point of the 1 year commitment is for Tivo to offer a lower entry price for the unit but the customer agrees to a commitment to paying for service in exchange.
> 
> I already finished my 1 year commitment on my box.
> 
> ...


Pretty funny. 

However, I would doubt they won't do something for you. Lifetime service is probably still your best bet.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA that Lifetime is probably the way to go. I had my two Series 2 Tivos for almost 8 years and I could knock myself upside the head for not having purchased Lifetime on them.

Meanwhile, last month I purchased two new Premieres to replace them and, at first (having a hard time swallowing the $400 price tag for EACH) I went with the one yr at $14.99 each per month.

I spent a week thinking about it and went back in and purchased Lifetime for both new machines. Paid for one this week and will pay off the other one next week. Done and done. It's a pile o cash but, if they last nearly as long as my two Series 2 lasted (actually they aren't dead but I started having a terminal problem with channel changing on both of them), I felt it was the smart thing to do. Shoulda done it the first time! I don't even want to add up how much I spent on service for my first two Tivos for almost 8 years - $12.99 for one and $6.99 for the other. Don't wanna know!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bensonr2 said:


> The point of the 1 year commitment is for Tivo to offer a lower entry price for the unit but the customer agrees to a commitment to paying for service in exchange.
> 
> I already finished my 1 year commitment on my box.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just switch to the new lower service plan if your commitment period is over? I'm not sure what the problem is here.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Why don't you just switch to the new lower service plan if your commitment period is over? I'm not sure what the problem is here.


The problem he has, as he stated in his first response, is that it requires another one year commitment


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

bensonr2 said:


> The point of the 1 year commitment is for Tivo to offer a lower entry price for the unit but the customer agrees to a commitment to paying for service in exchange.
> 
> I already finished my 1 year commitment on my box.
> 
> ...


and if they hadn't lowered their rates, you'd be just as happy as you were a week ago and still considering upgrading to an elite while continuing to pay what you agreed to pay for service.

If you're not going to cancel your service, Tivo not giving you what you want can not have been unacceptable.

It's not so much that people get defensive of slights against tivo, we get annoyed at people who think they are entitled to every thing they want simply because they want it and act as though they have been wronged by Tivo not getting on its knees to kiss their ring and swear eternal loyalty.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Fwiw, when I go to tivo.com and choose a future plan for my Premiere that I bought and subscribed 15 months ago and pay monthly for, I get the option of $14.99/mo with no commitment. Of course, I won't take that offer because I'm only paying $6.95/mo now and I'd like to keep it that way.

After paying more attention, it's the MSD rate that I'm seeing.

ETA screen cap


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> It's not so much that people get defensive of slights against tivo, we get annoyed at people who think they are entitled to every thing they want simply because they want it and act as though they have been wronged by Tivo not getting on its knees to kiss their ring and swear eternal loyalty.


+1


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> and if they hadn't lowered their rates, you'd be just as happy as you were a week ago and still considering upgrading to an elite while continuing to pay what you agreed to pay for service.
> 
> If you're not going to cancel your service, Tivo not giving you what you want can not have been unacceptable.
> 
> It's not so much that people get defensive of slights against tivo, we get annoyed at people who think they are entitled to every thing they want simply because they want it and act as though they have been wronged by Tivo not getting on its knees to kiss their ring and swear eternal loyalty.


Listen I'm not really annoyed at your guys. But it really is comical the way you guys shoot down every negative notion about Tivo like you were payed by the company to patrol the boards.

I understand the defensive nature over "Tivo is the worst company ever, nothing works this is the worst product ever I don't even know why I post here" threads. I agree those posts are annoying and are not constructive.

But I have a reasonable complaint. And I agree Tivo totally is within their rights to hold me to the same pricing as when I signed up. But its about the company creating good will to loyal customers.

The main reason I don't want to commit to another year is not that I don't want to commit to another year of Tivo in general. But I don't want to commit to another full year on my Premiere XL. With the new prices I was seriously thinking of deactivating my XL in a few more months and buying an Elite.

And I already got a response to my email to customer service:

Hello Robert,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your questions today.

We do apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused with the new pricing that we have. However, since this is a new package pricing in order to get it, you would need to complete another year commitment on the TiVo box. We certainly understand that you have completed one already with your TiVo box. We certainly do appreciate you being a loyal TiVo Customer, but we are unable to change that plan to a plan that doesn't require a new one year commitment to the service. If you have any other questions, please contact us back.

120325-000497 is the reference number for this inquiry. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
Sarah

I am perplexed as to why scandia101 is able to see month to month available at 14.99 with no commitment but I am not.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bensonr2 said:


> ...
> 
> I am perplexed as to why scandia101 is able to see month to month available at 14.99 with no commitment but I am not.


Because that's what he qualified for before the new pricing was put into place, because he qualifies for MSD.

That's the old MSD rate.

You'll note that if he wants the new MSD rate, he'd have to accept the commitment.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

So if I am reading all of this correctly what TiVo is telling people who are paying $19.99/mo for service and have finished their current commitment period is that TiVo will lower their service to $14.99/mo if they will commit to an additional 1 year of service. 

And this is being seen as a negative? Really


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

atmuscarella said:


> So if I am reading all of this correctly what TiVo is telling people who are paying $19.99/mo for service and have finished their current commitment period is that TiVo will lower their service to $14.99/mo if they will commit to an additional 1 year of service.
> 
> And this is being seen as a negative? Really


People are not happy if there is something they cant complain about


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

compnurd said:


> People are not happy if there is something they cant complain about


So they would be unhappy if there were nothing to complain about? Wouldn't that unhappiness be likely to lead to complaints about the cause of the unhappiness, resulting in there being something to complain about, but wouldn't that make them happy?


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I just reactivated my Premiere this weekend and was on the $19.99 a month with no commitment. I just switched to $14.99 with the year commitment. I will hold out for Lifetime at $99 or even $199, but would hate myself if I paid $499 now and a better offer came up later. Besides I am OTA only and $15 a month is so little to pay for TV compared to what most people I know pay.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

unitron said:


> So they would be unhappy if there were nothing to complain about? Wouldn't that unhappiness be likely to lead to complaints about the cause of the unhappiness, resulting in there being something to complain about, but wouldn't that make them happy?


Careful... That answer could change all of the dynamics of life. Could be unlocking Pandoras Box


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> The problem he has, as he stated in his first response, is that it requires another one year commitment


This is nothing new. This has been the case since TiVo went to the commitment options. If you want to make any changes to your plan it will always require a new 1 year commitment.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm just glad that when the commitment runs out, that they let you keep the old price without signing a new term contract. Otherwise I would not still have a Premiere on the $6.95 a month plan. If they try to raise it on me I will drop that box. But at only $6.95 a month I don't mind paying that monthly fee.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Listen guys, I understand the urge to be a fan of the product and encourage other people to be fans so that the product is able to keep going.

But I'm not claiming an injustice by Tivo on par with the suffering of humanity through the ages.

I'm simply pointing out a slight annoyance in the current pricing structure. Which I think is healthy. As it stands now Tivo was fiddling with the previous pricing structure likely because the average consumer was not seeing the value in Tivo; so Tivo took steps to readjust.

The way I look at the 1 year commitment is it is a mechanism for Tivo to recover the subsidy on a box that was offered at a loss leader price.

Right now you can purchase a Tivo Premiere at "full price" which is about a 100 more across the board per model and then you have no 1 year service commitment and you pay the current 14.99 rate month to month.

In my "opinion" since I have already finished a 1 year service commitment I feel the subsidy on my existing box is already paid for.

And I don't feel I'm demanding the world for free from Tivo. My number one reason for not wanting another full year commitment on my current box is that I don't want to be locked into my current box so that I can spend even more money on a new box later in the year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bensonr2 said:


> Listen guys, I understand the urge to be a fan of the product and encourage other people to be fans so that the product is able to keep going.
> 
> But I'm not claiming an injustice by TiVo on par with the suffering of humanity through the ages.
> 
> ...


Then you have a solution. Don't sign up for a new contract and you can continue to pay the existing price without having a commitment. This is nothing new.


----------



## Budshark (Feb 24, 2012)

bensonr2 said:


> Listen guys, I understand the urge to be a fan of the product and encourage other people to be fans so that the product is able to keep going.
> 
> But I'm not claiming an injustice by Tivo on par with the suffering of humanity through the ages.
> 
> ...


Its normal... most businesses do it.

We entered into an arangement under pricing structure A. I now have pricing structure B that saves you money. I'm going to require a commitment on your part before I'm willing to accept less money from you as part of a new agreement.

If you buy new hardware... you give a commitment. If you want new pricing... you give a commitment. Its normal. No one is getting screwed is the point - you still have the same deal you had when you signed up that you were accepting a month ago. Its not like they have forced a price INCREASE... they are simply offering a price DECREASE for a commitment.

Look at it this way... its an 8 month commitment, not 12.

You'll save $60/yr with the new pricing... equal to 4 months at the new rate. So after 8 months you've broken even. So in 8 months if you decide to go with the Elite... you'd be no worse off than if you had paid full price for the 8 months - and you'll get 4 months of 2 boxes for the same price! See... its all good.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, you guys just completely brush over my point but whatever.

I should just point out in all this; when I activated my XL with initial 1 year commitment. My commitment was 1 year at 19.99 a month to then be converted to month to month at whatever the current rate was.

I believe the current month to month rate at that time was 14.99 (though it may have been 16.99, I didn't note it down).

I didn't ***** and moan when they permanently changed the monthly rate for all Premiere's to 19.99 a month (without msd of course).

And I point out my annoyance not for everyone to feel sorry for me. But I feel Tivo is fiddling with the pricing because the old pricing was not attracting new subscribers. 

I feel I'm much much more willing to pay a premium to Tivo because I enjoy the product. But the average consumer does not share my sentiment. 

And if I feel a pricing policy is not good value or slightly annoying I feel the average consumer will be even less friendly towards it and therefore less likely to subscribe.


----------



## Budshark (Feb 24, 2012)

Not brushing anything over man... sometimes its all perspective.

So here's the question I haven't seen answered.

What are Tivo's monthly rates?
Are there two rates? $14.99 with 1 year commitment and $19.99 month to month?

There's your answer if thats the case. $14.99 may NOT be the month to month price for anyone. To get $14.99 you might have to do a 1 year commitment. And in 12 months, to keep $14.99 you might need to do a 1 year commitment... etc etc etc...

I haven't read or heard of anyone who got $14.99 on a month to month deal...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bensonr2 said:


> Lol, you guys just completely brush over my point but whatever.
> 
> I should just point out in all this; when I activated my XL with initial 1 year commitment. My commitment was 1 year at 19.99 a month to then be converted to month to month at whatever the current rate was.
> 
> ...........


At the end of the contract it continues at the rate your commitment was for, not at the current rate. You would get the current rate if you signed up for another commitment. It has been this way for awhile. At least this is what I was told a few years ago, and my one monthly box price has behaved that way after my commitment ended.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rainwater said:


> This is nothing new. This has been the case since TiVo went to the commitment options. If you want to make any changes to your plan it will always require a new 1 year commitment.


No, it will not always require a 1 year commitment.


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

I stand corrected on the no commitment prices they are offering to existing customers.

Buried under the current plan options in small print there is a link to no commitment plans for new customers.

You can buy a Premiere 500 gb for 349 and have no commitment pricing at 19.99 per month.

Last year you could buy an un subsidized Premiere 320 gb for 299 and have service month to month at 19.99 which was the same price paid by those under a 1 year commitment who bought the box for 99.

I think I wouldn't mind the 1 year commitment in exchange for a lower price if Tivo could assure me they would transfer my 1 year commitment to a new box if I decide to upgrade during my commitment period.

Perhaps they would allow me. But when I explained my predicament to customer service they did not indicate that would be possible.

In any case I sent a tweet to Tivo Margaret who told me to write out my concerns in an email and she would pass it along.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Mister B said:


> Thanks guys, I just reactivated my Premiere this weekend and was on the $19.99 a month with no commitment. I just switched to $14.99 with the year commitment. I will hold out for Lifetime at $99 or even $199, but would hate myself if I paid $499 now and a better offer came up later. Besides I am OTA only and $15 a month is so little to pay for TV compared to what most people I know pay.


I thought TiVo introduced a much lower cost OTA-only monthly service fee, didn't they?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I thought TiVo introduced a much lower cost OTA-only monthly service fee, didn't they?


It expired months ago afaik. It was just a test. However, it may be possible for a CSR to give a customer the rate.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rainwater said:


> It expired months ago afaik. It was just a test. However, it may be possible for a CSR to give a customer the rate.


Thanks. I thought I was losing my mind. I searched the web and TiVo's site and just could not find it. I wonder why they discontinued it.... it actually made a lot of sense.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

bensonr2 said:


> I think I wouldn't mind the 1 year commitment in exchange for a lower price if Tivo could assure me they would transfer my 1 year commitment to a new box if I decide to upgrade during my commitment period.
> 
> Perhaps they would allow me. But when I explained my predicament to customer service they did not indicate that would be possible.


fwiw, i have been successful doing this. As long as Tivo recovers the commiment on any hardware (not tied to a commitment) they have worked with me. Most recently when i got the elite when that came out months ago.

I think TiVo looks at the price of a month to month as a baseline recovery required to keep the doors open. The risk of course is you can leave at any point, so they cant use you for future financial guidance on the reports. They "sweeten" the deal, because now you (on the book anyway) are guaranteed revenue stream for x months.

I have 3 tivo units, 2 on lifetime and one on month to month now. I know its less expensive in the long run to do lifetime -but- I want the flexibility to try new things on this set. I dont like the lifetime, then sell on ebay method, not with the fv fee and paypal take these days.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## bensonr2 (Feb 4, 2011)

jfalkingham said:


> fwiw, i have been successful doing this. As long as Tivo recovers the commiment on any hardware (not tied to a commitment) they have worked with me. Most recently when i got the elite when that came out months ago.
> 
> I think TiVo looks at the price of a month to month as a baseline recovery required to keep the doors open. The risk of course is you can leave at any point, so they cant use you for future financial guidance on the reports. They "sweeten" the deal, because now you (on the book anyway) are guaranteed revenue stream for x months.
> 
> ...


I received a call from customer service and they offered to do just that for me.

They gave me a reference number and said if I upgrade and then call in with that number they will offer to transfer my existing commitment to a new Elite.

So I'm happy


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hearing debates like this makes me glad I am grandfathered in at $12.95 for my first premiere and $9.99 for the second.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

I took advantage of the special offer from last year. Think it expired in September or October 2011. Bought Premiere for $100 at best Buy and then gave 1 yr commitment for $10 per month. After the year is up it will continue monthly at the same rate. As a new TiVo user I wanted to try out before I commit to a lifetime subscription.
I see now that I can get a new (320GB) premiere for $50 on Electronics Expo. I guess I can get subscription as low as $12.95 (As MSD) on that unit, or lifetime it. Quite tempting as first year ownership cost is only about $200.
When I first started looking at TiVo (As DirecTV cable cutter) they offered $12.95 per mont or $119 per year. By the time I bought, these options had gone away and it was $20 per month or $500(?) lifetime. If not for the $10 OTA special I would have passed. Now they have changed rates again - looks like they can't quite figure the winning strategy.
If I understand the latest software I can stream between 2 units? So effectively I would have 740GB or 90 hours of storage if I record different programs on each?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Peter G said:


> If I understand the latest software I can stream between 2 units? So effectively I would have 740GB or 90 hours of storage if I record different programs on each?


Yes you can stream (MRS) between 2 Premieres. However if you are OTA only multi-room viewing (MRV) will work (MRV copies the file instead of streaming it) because there are no copy restrictions on OTA recordings.

The reason I point that out is for OTA recording the Original Series 3 or the Series 3 TiVo HD units are great OTA DVRs (I have one of each used only for OTA). You can usually pick up used Series 3 units with lifetime for are pretty good price and from my experience the Series 3 units have slightly better OTA reception than a Premiere.

Megazone on his Gizmo Lovers blog recently wrote about Weaknees reconditioned Series 3 units that come with a warranty. They cost slightly more than typical used units but have 500GB upgraded hard drives and come with a 6 month warranty from Weaknees.

If you go the used Series 3 root, for OTA the original Series 3 (TCD648250) is superior to the Series 3 TIVo HD (TCD652160).

Good Luck,


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

plazman30 said:


> Hearing debates like this makes me glad I am grandfathered in at $12.95 for my first premiere and $9.99 for the second.


How did this happen? I have been a tivo subscriber since 2002 and had those prices on all other tivos but when I went to the premier and elite I lost those and I paid full retail on boxes from bestbuy


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

hillyard said:


> How did this happen? I have been a tivo subscriber since 2002 and had those prices on all other tivos but when I went to the premier and elite I lost those and I paid full retail on boxes from bestbuy


I bought my first Premiere from woot.com for $99 and they guaranteed $12.95. TiVo honored that. The second Premiere I bought NIB off of Craigslist for $50. The seller provided me a receipt showing me that unit was originally purchased before the new $19.99 rate went into effect I scanned and emailed the receipt to TiVo and they let me activate it for $9.99 a month.

I guess I just lucked out. Two Premieres at TiVo HD pricing. I can't complain.


----------



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> and if they hadn't lowered their rates, you'd be just as happy as you were a week ago and still considering upgrading to an elite while continuing to pay what you agreed to pay for service.
> 
> If you're not going to cancel your service, Tivo not giving you what you want can not have been unacceptable.
> 
> It's not so much that people get defensive of slights against tivo, we get annoyed at people who think they are entitled to every thing they want simply because they want it and act as though they have been wronged by Tivo not getting on its knees to kiss their ring and swear eternal loyalty.


Wow; just wow. In this day and age where the economy is in the toilet and its a buyers market; I think those of us who aren't getting the best available prices reserve the right to negotiate for those rates without others passing judgement on them. I too, think 19.99 is too high a price to pay per month and seriously wish TiVo would either offer a hell of a lot more for that monthly rate or simply lower it back to 10-12 bucks and I don't think thats unreasonable.


----------



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

Peter G said:


> I took advantage of the special offer from last year. Think it expired in September or October 2011. Bought Premiere for $100 at best Buy and then gave 1 yr commitment for $10 per month. After the year is up it will continue monthly at the same rate. As a new TiVo user I wanted to try out before I commit to a lifetime subscription.
> I see now that I can get a new (320GB) premiere for $50 on Electronics Expo. I guess I can get subscription as low as $12.95 (As MSD) on that unit, or lifetime it. Quite tempting as first year ownership cost is only about $200.
> When I first started looking at TiVo (As DirecTV cable cutter) they offered $12.95 per mont or $119 per year. By the time I bought, these options had gone away and it was $20 per month or $500(?) lifetime. If not for the $10 OTA special I would have passed. Now they have changed rates again - looks like they can't quite figure the winning strategy.
> If I understand the latest software I can stream between 2 units? So effectively I would have 740GB or 90 hours of storage if I record different programs on each?


Peter; you are lucky. I jumped back on TiVo bandwagon after a 5 year hiatus. I bought mine for 100 bucks at BestBuy but my monthly commitment since last September has been 19.99; a price I think is just a lil too high. Especially since the hard drive in the Tivo was tiny and I had to manually upgrade it to a 2TB drive myself. Thankfully I happened to have one I wasn't using.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

hillyard said:


> How did this happen? I have been a tivo subscriber since 2002 and had those prices on all other tivos but when I went to the premier and elite I lost those and I paid full retail on boxes from bestbuy


I have a $6.95 rate on one of my launch Premieres. And my launch Premieres with lifetime only cost $200 for lifetime service. Although the box cost $300 at launch.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

JulienPDX said:


> Wow; just wow. In this day and age where the economy is in the toilet and its a buyers market; I think those of us who aren't getting the best available prices reserve the right to negotiate for those rates without others passing judgement on them. I too, think 19.99 is too high a price to pay per month and seriously wish TiVo would either offer a hell of a lot more for that monthly rate or simply lower it back to 10-12 bucks and I don't think thats unreasonable.


I think you're missing the point. The OP can continue at $19.99/month until he upgrades just as he would have had Tivo not lowered the price.

If you want the price back to $12/month, be ready to cough up a few up a few hundred bucks for the hardware.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

JulienPDX said:


> Peter; you are lucky. I jumped back on TiVo bandwagon after a 5 year hiatus. I bought mine for 100 bucks at BestBuy but my monthly commitment since last September has been 19.99; a price I think is just a lil too high.


In your case, you didn't really buy the Premiere, you financed it for a year... there is a difference.


----------



## comgenius1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I just realized that i'm paying 16.95 a month on a series 2 DT  and 9.95 a month on a premier XL... I'm really considering getting the elite once i get my tax refund. Any body know if I would be able to keep the 9.95 on the XL and get the new pricing on the elite?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

comgenius1 said:


> I just realized that i'm paying 16.95 a month on a series 2 DT  and 9.95 a month on a premier XL... I'm really considering getting the elite once i get my tax refund. Any body know if I would be able to keep the 9.95 on the XL and get the new pricing on the elite?


How in the world are you paying $16.95?

I've never seen that mentioned as the rate for any single TiVo ever.

$6.95 maybe.

And how are you only paying $9.95 on the XL? Did you pay full MSRP as soon as they were available?

That's the only thing that makes sense. You had a grandfathered rate on the S2 of $6.95, and got the $9.95 MSD rate on the XL back when rates on everything were $12.95 and $9.95 MSD.


----------



## comgenius1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I just looked.... The pricing I originally mentioned is correct.... Upgraded to the S2 DT in 07, Started out at 19.95 a month for a year, then dropped to 16.95.

Upgraded an old S2 ST in 2011 to the premiere XL... 9.95 a month
I believe I was paying the 6.95 on the S2ST before the upgrade, I opted to disconnect service on it when i upgraded

Starting to really consider the Elite at the moment...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

comgenius1 said:


> I just looked.... The pricing I originally mentioned is correct.... Upgraded to the S2 DT in 07, Started out at 19.95 a month for a year, then dropped to 16.95.
> 
> Upgraded an old S2 ST in 2011 to the premiere XL... 9.95 a month
> I believe I was paying the 6.95 on the S2ST before the upgrade, I opted to disconnect service on it when i upgraded
> ...


A Series 2, single or double tuner, should never have cost more than $12.95 per month for the monthly service. And that's if it was the only TiVo you owned.

And back in 2007 that $12.95 rate might not have come into existance yet.

Seems like it used to be $9.95, or $6.95 Multi-Set Discount.

And I've never seen any mention of $16.95 per month ever.

Unless that price was both the monthly subscription payment and a monthly finance payment on the hardware itself.


----------

